# Hand Knitted Child's Daffodil Cardigan



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Well the daffodils are out now and Spring has now sprung.

Project is worked using Creative Cotton Aran by Rico Design

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/childs-daffodil-cardigan
£2.50


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Adorable. Your model and the sweater.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful work. Lovely model too. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

This is exquisite Belleflower. Another beautiful and delightful design. Congratulation


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

It's beautiful


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Kaye3514 said:


> This is exquisite Belleflower. Another beautiful and delightful design. Congratulation


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, so lovely!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

It really does remind me of daffodils! Beautiful!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

You are definitely a "yarn artist"! And I love those darling little sleeves!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it! What a great spring sweater!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. Model is just precious.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful cardigan and lovely model! She will love wearing that cardigan!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Kaye3514 said:


> This is exquisite Belleflower. Another beautiful and delightful design. Congratulation


Ditto!!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Not only are your patterns delightful, but your photos are artwork.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

She looks like a lovely flower herself. Great job.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So cute, and I love how you paired it with that adorable skirt - so fresh and springlike!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a beautiful cardigan you designed, and the perfect colour match to daffodils. Spring? Daffodils? Still 3 feet of snow on the garden here. Lucky you!
And, your model is gorgeous of course! Lovely breath of Spring all round. Thanks!


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

This really is art knitting. Absolutely beautiful. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Have this pattern ready for when my ggd is old enough.She is only 7 weeks so I have downloaded your cup cake pattern Stella.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet unique sweater on a sweet model.. how lucky you are to have such beautiful co-operative models for photos..xo


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

Wonderful! (...and I love the shoes....)


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love, love, love it!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

This is absolutely incredible.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

beautiful haven't seen this before lovely knitting


----------

